# Quick Fire Pool - No Sound



## dominicb

Hi all

I like playing Quickfire Pool here:
http://www.miniclip.com/games/8-ball-quick-fire-pool/en/?play=1
Mysteriously, about four or five weeks ago, the sound stopped playing on the game.  The sound on its 9 ball counterpart works fine :
http://www.miniclip.com/games/9-ball-quick-fire-pool/en/

My version of flash is 11.1.102.55 (the latest version) using Win7 and as far as I can see this is the only flash based sound issue I have - just that one game.  When it first stopped I performed a system restore, back to a few weeks before when the sound worked, but without success.

Anyone know what might be going on?

Thanks

DominicB


----------



## claptonman

Is this the only thing that is having sound issues? Like, youtube, MP3s, all those work just fine? Sounds like a bug on the games' behalf.


----------



## dominicb

Hi claptonman

Yes, every other flash game, Youtube, MP3's, MPEGs, AVIs, DVDs, CDs etc all work perfectly well.
There are two games of pool from the same author - 9 ball and 8 ball.  Only the eight ball is affected, and it just suddenly started (or stopped) one day.
In fact I've just tested the game now on my netbook and the sound is fine.

Thanks for your thoughts

DominicB


----------

